#  Der kleine Patient >   erneuter  Neurodermitisschub bei 7,5 jährigem >

## Alexapaass

Hallo,
mein Sohn (7,5Jahre) hat seit er 6 Wochen alt ist starke Neurodermits. Jetzt hat er wieder nene neuen Schub, d.h. er hat viel gekratzt (ich denke durchs Schwitzen und die Pollen die gerade fliegen), vorgestern Abend beim duschen fing er ganz erbärmlich an zu weinen und zu schreien, Aua, es tut so weh. Er konnte kaum laufen (schlafen ging nur mit Nurofensaft), Nachts waren wir 1 Std wach weil er sich so gekratz hat und ihm wieder alles weh getan hat. 
Wir waren dann gestern beim KIA, der hat uns dann für Abends Fenistil Trop (bisher hat er Ceterecin bekommen) und eine Creme (Diprogenta) mit hochd. Cortison und Antibiotika drin verschrieben. 
Diagnose: starke Infektion der Haut, Entzündungen, nässende Stellen.
Jetzt hab ich ihm die gestern Abend drauf getan und er schrie sofort das tut weh und brennt. Die Stellen wo ich die Creme geschmiert habe wurden feuerrot und heiß. Heute morgen hab ich sie nochmal drauf getan und da war es das gleiche.
Ich werde gleich nochmal mit dem KIA telefonieren, und fragen was ich da machen kann.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Creme? Was kann ich noch tun

----------


## Zaubersonne72

Hallo Alexapaass,
Ich habe von meinem KIA damals Dermatop für meine Kinder Bekommen, sie ist sehr gut und enthält ebenfals Cortison.
Beantrag mal eine Reha für dich und den Kleinen. Wir waren damals in Bayern in Oberjoch, das lief über die Rentenvers. und ging erst 4 Wochen und dann 6 Wochen.
Meinen Kindern tat es sehr gut und seit dem wir da waren,wurden sie auch nicht mehr so Krank wie vor dem aufenthalt dort. Die sind auf Neurodermites und Astma spizialisiert. 
Frag mal bei deiner Krankenkasse nach.
Drück dir die daumen
Lg Michaela

----------


## Alexapaass

Hallo
mein Sohn bekommt sonst, wenn es nicht ganz so schlimm ist, auch die Dermatop creme, komm ich eigendlich auch ganz gut mit klar. Nur derzeit sieht die Haut einfach zu schlecht aus, da hilft auch die Dermatop nicht wirklich

----------


## Zaubersonne72

Guten Morgen , es gib noch die möglichkeit in einer Uniklinik in die offenen sprechstunde zu gehen, die ganz genau schauen welche stadium er grade ist und können, dann auf ihn abgestimmt eine Salbe geben. Sprech deinen KIA einfach mal darauf an.
Ansonsten könntest du vielleicht, es noch bei einem Hautarzt versuchen, als notfall lösung wenn es ganz schlimm ist, bei uns half in einem akuten schub immer kälte. Also ein külpack, aber nicht gefrohren! Das für einen moment auf die stellen die ganz schlimm Jucken.
Viel glück euch 
Glg Michaela

----------


## Alexapaass

Kälte ist bei uns auch sehr gut, wenn es ganz schlimm juckt, fragt er schon immer nach was galtem

----------


## Zaubersonne72

Wie gesagt, dann sprich mal mit deinem Kinderazt bezüglich wegen der Uniklinik oder Reha für Neurodermites erkrankte.
Einen lieben Gruß noch 
Ich bin mal gespannt was weiter bei euch passiert
Michaela

----------


## Alexapaass

hallo,
wir waren mit Leon ja schonmal zu Reha, zuletzt im Dez 09. Die Frage ist nur, da wir jetzt in einer anderen KK ob wir da dann schneller als in 2 1/2 Jahren wieder eine genemigt bekommen

----------


## Zaubersonne72

Wenn der Kinderarzt gut ist und das richtige schreibt, dann ja. Dann bekommt ihr vor ablauf der 4 Jahresfrist eine neue Reha beim Rentenversicher. Versuch es einfach und lass dich nicht entmutigen, dfenn sie lehnen immer erstmal ab, aber wenn du wiederspruch einlegst und am Ball bleibst, bewilligen sie meistens dann doch, eigene erfahrung.
Viel Glück

----------


## Alexapaass

na das ist doch gut zu wissen, beantrage ich die Unterlagen denn bei der Rentenversicherung oder bei der kK

----------


## Zaubersonne72

bei der Rentenversicherung, wie gesagt, lass dich nicht abwimmeln, es geht um die Gesundheit und das wohl von Leon. Viel Glück

----------


## Alexapaass

da könnte ich ja eigendlich direkt versuchen für unsere Tochter Lena (Neurodermitis aber nicht so schlimm wie Leon, und Asthma) auch ne Kur zu bekommen. Währe dann ein abwasch

----------


## Zaubersonne72

Ja das wäre gut, vor allem mit beiden Erkankungen, versuch in die Berge zu kommen, das ist vorallem für das Astma gut, erfahrungs werte mit meinen Mädels.

----------


## Alexapaass

wäre für die Haut und das Asthma nicht auch die Nordsee gut

----------


## Zaubersonne72

Doch schon, nur wird Astma ja auch durch allergien ausgelöst, wie zb Hausstaub, und in den Bergen gibt es zwar auch Hausstaub aber ohne die Allergieauslöser Milben.

----------


## Zaubersonne72

Ich meine wenn euch die See gut getan hat oder gut tut, dann macht das, bei uns ging es damals total nach hinten los. Aber sicher wird es bei euch anders sein, muss ja nicht bei jedem schief gehen.

----------


## Hotte

Ich kann dir nur sagen Informiere dich mal über NeuroPsori ist kein Wundermittel aber eine Hilfe die wirklich gut ist und keines der Produkte enthält Kortison obwohl seine Pflegekraft fast an dieses herankommt. Kannst dich bei der Fa. oder bei deinem Apotheker oder im Internet informieren, spreche als Betroffener, für mich das beste was ich in meiner 35 Jährigen Laufbahn als Neurodermitiker habe wobei ich sagen muss das ich sogar noch eine Mischform habe.Übrigens die Produkte brennen nicht.

----------

